# SAS relationships



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Never tried. I wouldn't expect someone to like me just because they are from SAS.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I considered it for the first time last night actually...


----------



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

I would never get involved with the weirdos on this site and wouldn't recommend it for anyone else to try.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I would definitely consider it it'd probably be pretty cool dating someone who actually "gets" me


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

veryalone said:


> I would never get involved with the weirdos on this site and wouldn't recommend it for anyone else to try.


What's that supposed to mean? :sus Since you're a member of this site wouldn't you be classified as a weirdo?


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Keith said:


> I would definitely consider it it'd probably be pretty cool dating someone who actually "gets" me


This.

I'd probably still never be able to approach anyone in that way though. Even if they do understand.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope. I will never, _ever_ reveal my identity on this board, for reasons that I'm not going to get into, but have nothing to do with SA.

(And no, it's not because I'm secretly a government spy or anything cool like that.)


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tried an online relatioship with someone from here ages ago. Ruined friendship.

Moral of the story: only date people nearby or at least in the same country :S


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

andy1984 said:


> Tried an online relatioship with someone from here ages ago. Ruined friendship.
> 
> Moral of the story: only date people nearby or at least in the same country :S


:ditto

But how can anyone have a serious relationship with a person they have never physically met? :stu


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> :ditto
> 
> But how can anyone have a serious relationship with a person they have never physically met? :stu


yeah, that would be nearly impossible


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Does it matter where and when you connect with someone? You all would dismiss it before it even starts? As far as I can see you have nothing to lose but everything to gain. Keep an open mind


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

matty said:


> Does it matter where and when you connect with someone? You all would dismiss it before it even starts? As far as I can see you have nothing to lose but everything to gain. Keep an open mind


I'm not saying a person can't start a relationship on the internet. But for the relationship to grow and strengthen wouldn't you eventually have to meet in person?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, you would have to eventually meet. Sorry I assumed that would be a progressional thing. 

Depends what you hope to gain from an online relationship, short term and or long term.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have never tried starting one. Someone once tried initiating some sort of relationship with me online and it was greatly confusing. They were the first person with whom I exchanged photos and the view counts show they still view them occasionally; however, I did not reciprocate and suspect they have recently gotten engaged.

It is extremely unlikely anyone would be a good match due to my numerous severe issues; I suspect a relationship would not last long due to such.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it'd be kind of awesome.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Making internet friends does not interest me. I don't have an objection to the idea of dating someone I met on this site but she would have to live right in my area, meaning within a 15-minute drive or so. A long-distance relationship is a terrible idea, especially for someone with social problems.


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its all about meeting the right person and having a good connection.
anything can happen!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

djr86 said:


> Has anyone tried started a relationship with someone they met on SAS, even if you haven't met? Would you consider starting a relationship with someone from this site?


I think we've had a couple of match-ups here already :yes


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Keith said:


> I would definitely consider it it'd probably be pretty cool dating someone who actually "gets" me


Exactly....for me I think it would be the only way no "normal" girl would ever understand me in my current condition.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Cripes, the suspected engaged person I mentioned earlier has recently viewed my photos again and keeps doing this despite us not having spoken in months. I wonder what this means. I'm not interested in them; just curious.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,
I am pretty comfortable to say that I have met someone from SAS and started talking to her a bit. It was the last thing I expected. I have never spoken to anyone online before but it is actually a lot of fun. I have found no difference in getting to know her through here as opposed to other people in real life. If anything I like it because we are connecting without the influence of looks and sex. It is very easy to get to know someone online when all you do is share. 

Anyway, that is my story. I never thought anything of internet dating but it feels the same as in real life. So all the internet dating haters. I was once with you. Thought it was stupid. Not anymore. 

And for now it suit myself and the other person perfectly because neither of us were looking for anyone or ready to date in real life. And yes one day we would have to meet. But who know when that one day would be. Not a huge issue to me. But I do want to meet her. 

So anyone with the option open to try it. Give it a go. Who knows what will happen. If you feel something good if not then back off. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm pretty much incapable of maintaining a relationship with anyone. Friendship is about the best I can hope for.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Tried and failed. 

Would I do it again? Maybe, but probably not.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

On this site? No. Too much negativity, not enough drive and optimism. Who wants to be with a person who is more depressed than themselves?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

djr86 said:


> Has anyone tried started a relationship with someone they met on SAS, even if you haven't met? Would you consider starting a relationship with someone from this site?


I would absolutely consider it. In fact I think that would be the perfect matchup in my case (obviously we'd still have to have more than SA in common).

Right now though I just am not able to handle a relationship (and mostly likely a long distance one at that, considering 99% of SASers are in faraway lands). I'd rather work on myself right now.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

djr86 said:


> Has anyone tried started a relationship with someone they met on SAS, even if you haven't met? Would you consider starting a relationship with someone from this site?


I'd absolutely try it, but I have not up to this point. Besides the fact that we have something in common that we both understand, everyone I've talked to through SAS Chat seems pretty cool.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, I know I have no right to be posting on the relationships board, but I check in now and again. Just to see how the other half lives, I guess. Or to make myself jealous so I try harder to meet people.

I saw that two posters here are getting married! How about that for something. Myself? I think the female posters here are safe from me, they'll be glad to hear. I've admitted to some very unattractive things about myself here. I come across as as even more of a p!ssed off, frustrated geek than I actually am. Why would anybody want to date my persona on this forum, where I openly admit to all my personal failings in lurid detail? This is where I vent and reveal my most embarassing secrets, precisely because I don't care if people find me attractive or not - it's a support forum. On a net dating site I at least *try* to come across as something other than a complete lunatic. Try and fail, but I'm less weird on them than on here that's for sure. 

As for the comment about people here being 'weird' - well, exactly, we're gonna sound weird posting about all our odd problems. I'm sure we wouldn't be so candid anywhere else. Still, did lol a bit at that anyway.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

drealm said:


> Never tried. I wouldn't expect someone to like me just because they are from SAS.


:ditto

And this is why...



DitzyDreamer said:


> On this site? No. Too much negativity, not enough drive and optimism. Who wants to be with a person who is more depressed than themselves?


I'm the negative one in that :lol

No doubt Zombie, I post here precisely because I don't expect anything to come out of it, and would be extremely surprised if something did, I mean if you look at my overall posting, 90% is in frustration. That is probably the most pessimistic part of the forum, and my home :lol I don't think of SAS as a dating site, it's a support forum, not a POF SA style board. The whole "SAS could really turn into a dating site" kinda scares me >.>


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd "date" anyone just to know what it feels like :love2


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

quiet0lady said:


> Yeah, I agree a relationship can only go so far online. I'm the biggest online dating skeptic out there, that's why I would never even consider online dating and never have... but really, you can't deny a connection with someone whether it be online or in person... I now think its entirely possible to find someone online whether it be through sas or some other dating site, and depending on the type of person you meet, you can make it work... if you want something bad enough, you'll make it happen. That's how I see it. I think it's rare, but if you find someone you connect with why not go for it... what do you have to lose. If it works, it works... if it doesn't, it doesn't. That's just my 2 cents.


It is entirely possible to connect with someone online and then have them completely reject you in person. Well, maybe not for everyone.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

XxArmyofOnexX

Lol, yeah, frustration is great. I'd say 90% of my posts are on there too. B!tching and swearing is great. Positive thinking? What a crock. I'm thoroughly dedicated to hating every second of my lonely, miserable existence and I bl--dy well love griping about it to boot. I'll leave the fuzzy happy stuff for the real world, where I have to pretend to be something I ain't.

Also I think that two people with social phobia could work, as with the marrying couple (great news that btw) but I can't imagine it working with me. I rely too much on other people filling in my gaps in conversation, and silences (awkward or otherwise) scare me. Even if I met somebody who understood me and didn't mind a bit of silence, it'd still make me itchy, I'd be beating myself up for not being chatty enough. I take personal responsibility for gaps in conversation, and I'd be nervously flapping my gums about s-d all just to fill in the silences. Not good. No offence to anybody here of course, just being honest.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> On this site? No. Too much negativity, not enough drive and optimism. Who wants to be with a person who is more depressed than themselves?


 in a way I kinda agree with you. If the person lives thier day to day life on here and isn't making a effort into improving thier life then no. On the other hand if they just stop by for a little advice and education then I'd see no problem.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> On this site? No. Too much negativity, not enough drive and optimism. Who wants to be with a person who is more depressed than themselves?


by that logic why should mr not as depressed as you be interested in dating you then? who the hell wants to date some dependant clingy person anyway?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

sacred said:


> by that logic why should mr not as depressed as you be interested in dating you then? who the hell wants to date some dependant clingy person anyway?


Are you calling me a dependant, clingy person? Because I'm the exact opposite. Very independant with a job (which a lot of other SAers cannot say), and I'm always told that I'm too serious and that I should open up to others more.

I'm smart enough to know that one (especially a depressed individual) should NEVER get into a relationship with someone else with more emotional baggage than that other person can handle. But that's jmho.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure but someone on here once seemed to try to move our friendship to something more. I didnt go for it. We live on different continents. It ruined the friendship.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

If we were on the same or simular waves of SA, then sure. If one person is more severe than the other, makes it difficult, you would never know if you did something or if the other person was regressing because of SA.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope.

Why? http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20431/The-Problem-With-Internet-Girlfriends/


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Nameless said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why? http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20431/The-Problem-With-Internet-Girlfriends/


That sucks 

But yeah, I guess if it was the SAME amount of SA and depression, and they supported each other it would work, trouble for me, finding the ones who do have the same amount...


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I learned the *hard* way the whole internet thing is very dangerous, so no cyber ones for me,

I was re-thinking the whole SA dating SA thing and its kind of worrying, SA's at first would get along well I imagine as they found someone that understands them but as time goes on, many of us would still remain self centered with our own issues to try and fix ourselves causing a strain on the relationship of communication ect...also if both people have SA the activities they can do as a couple together are rather limited, or if they have SA from low self esteem issues it could lead to that person being infatuated with any guy/girl that shows them a bit of attention (I've seen it happen before with an SA girl cheating on her bf because she was bored and found a guy that thought she was cute). If things get serious though and they move on to having kids, having kids with depression, mood swings and all the responsibilities they bring would cause another big strain on both parts plus the kid, so I guess it would have to be two SA'ers who really really click and both will make an effort to keep things interesting and work as a team.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> I'm smart enough to know that one (especially a depressed individual) should NEVER get into a relationship with someone else with more emotional baggage than that other person can handle. But that's jmho.


i know alot of people who arent capable dealing with their own emotional baggage so they take a hard headed no "weak" emotions allowed approach to life. after years and years of being like that the person ends up with a one dimensional personality that isnt relatable to most people so the only so called friends the do have are people just like them. their relationships with friends and family(if they have any) never really evolve into anything and at some point they become hardened to the point of no return.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

sacred said:


> i know alot of people who arent capable dealing with their own emotional baggage so they take a hard headed no "weak" emotions allowed approach to life. after years and years of being like that the person ends up with a one dimensional personality that isnt relatable to most people so the only so called friends the do have are people just like them. their relationships with friends and family(if they have any) never really evolve into anything and at some point they become hardened to the point of no return.


No, I'm not saying that a person should hide or suppress their emotions, but that a person who is already having *major* issues should not get involved with a person with *enormous* issues.

It's a disaster waiting to happen. I couldn't imagine, with all the problems I have, taking on someone else's issues as well. It'd be too much for me and lots of other people with SA.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There are many vastly different types of SA people. Some have more emotional baggage than others. Some are depressed, some aren't. Those who got SA later in life and are just temporary wouldn't be compatible with those of us for whom it's a life thing and we're just trying to cope better.



Nameless said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why? http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20431/The-Problem-With-Internet-Girlfriends/


One simple rule will keep you from ever being tricked like that: don't trust anyone who doesn't reveal bad things about themselves. Nobody's perfect, so they're bound to be a fake.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoth said:


> One simple rule will keep you from ever being tricked like that: don't trust anyone who doesn't reveal bad things about themselves. Nobody's perfect, so they're bound to be a fake.


Or as Digg commenters put it "use a webcam"


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> No, I'm not saying that a person should hide or suppress their emotions, but that a person who is already having *major* issues should not get involved with a person with *enormous* issues.
> 
> It's a disaster waiting to happen. I couldn't imagine, with all the problems I have, taking on someone else's issues as well. It'd be too much for me and lots of other people with SA.


i dont see why someone else issues automatically have to become your issues. if there is a steady flow of open honest communication going on people dont have to let thier hang ups screw things up or become a burden to the other person.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

_"Well, what did he expect from the internet? It's not so much the deception he detests as the fact she's a chubby monster. He's lucky she wasn't a 70 year old man who dresses in nappies and likes to abduct people. What a dickwad. LOL"_

:yes

She could lay off the pies I'll admit, and she shouldn't have lied but did he have to post it all on the internet? What a complete C U Next Tuesday. Yeah it was dumb to lie, but the guy who put her private messages on the internet is a total c-ck. Ffs it was obviously a fake picture anyway, I mean how much of a moron was he? Jeez. I knew people out in the real world weren't very nice but I didn't realise it was *that* bad... 

Good link, I'll be *very* careful with this net dating stuff.

Btw the pic I've posted on eHarmony is, at least, me lol... That took some courage let me tell you.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Nameless said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why? http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20431/The-Problem-With-Internet-Girlfriends/


Firstly, that's such a crap move to post all of that.

And if you're that worried, ask for constant pic updates and/or use webcam.
Also, never get expensive gifts until you're sure you like someone. :no


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Iced Soul said:


> Also, never get expensive gifts until you're sure you like someone. :no


Yeah no kidding, eh.
_______________________________ 
Your friends a sucker for buying an expensive gift for someone he's never even met.

No offense.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd consider a relationship with someone from :sas if it happened. I don't ever expect it to though, but then I never expected to make any friends on here either and somehow that happened so anything is possible I guess.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> No, I'm not saying that a person should hide or suppress their emotions, but that a person who is already having *major* issues should not get involved with a person with *enormous* issues.
> 
> It's a disaster waiting to happen. I couldn't imagine, with all the problems I have, taking on someone else's issues as well. It'd be too much for me and lots of other people with SA.


I don't mean to offend, but it sounds like you're expecting to get more than you give in a relationship. You seem to want a man who can put up with your insecurities, but you don't intend on putting up with many of his insecurities. Excuse me if I misread your posts, but it seems to me that a relationship in which one partner gives more than the other, an unbalanced relationship, would also be a disaster waiting to happen.

Now, I'm not knocking disasters. So long as there is a period of tenderness between partners, I think a disaster would be a small price to pay, so long as you brace yourself when it does happen. I'm thinking we need to throw caution to the wind, take a risk, and see what happens, for better or for worse. We might feel bad for a while if it does fail, but that's simply a part of life, and at least we'll be living.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I don't mean to offend, but it sounds like you're expecting to get more than you give in a relationship. You seem to want a man who can put up with your insecurities, but you don't intend on putting up with many of his insecurities. Excuse me if I misread your posts, but it seems to me that a relationship in which one partner gives more than the other, an unbalanced relationship, would also be a disaster waiting to happen.


If his insecurities are ruining MY chances of success, then yeah, I'll have to cut him out and vice versa. A relationship should be beneficial to BOTH parties...not just one. And call me selfish, but I do NOT want to suffer through the relationship for the sake of helping the other out if I'm not getting anything in return (whether it be love or something else).

I never said I wanted a man to "put up" with my insecurities. There are alot of things that the guy I'm currently dating doesn't know about (and most likely NEVER will). It is clear that he has issues, but not so major to the point where they've become detrimental to the relationship and my early stages and development. Likewise, I would never impose any of my problems on him either. I have no problem putting up with a guy's insecurities, but if it is harming me and my stability, then I won't have the relationship.

All I'm saying that it is NEVER smart enough to get into a relationship where an emotionally weak person is the main support system for an even weaker individual. For example, a person with severe SA shouldn't get into a relationship with someone with morbidly severe SA and drug problems. Yeah, the person with severe SA *might* advance, but at whose expense? The person with severe SA and no drug problems *may* become stronger, but their progress can also be dragged down by the person with morbidly severe SA and drug problems.



> Now, I'm not knocking disasters. So long as there is a period of tenderness between partners, I think a disaster would be a small price to pay, so long as you brace yourself when it does happen. I'm thinking we need to throw caution to the wind, take a risk, and see what happens, for better or for worse. We might feel bad for a while if it does fail, but that's simply a part of life, and at least we'll be living.


Well, as an 18 year old college student, I don't need a disaster right now. I am in the stages of my life where I am establishing myself. If the relationship is harming me, then I'll end it. If the relationship is harming him, then he should end it as well. But the selfish human in me says that if I'm benefitting from the relationship, moreso than him, (not at his expense, I'm not for dragging others down), then why end it?

I'm not expecting to get more than give. I've witnessed my parents' VERY imbalanced relationship and I know the importance of having a give-take relationship. But I wouldn't ever stay a relationship that would keep me from my goals and dreams. NEVER.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

sacred said:


> i dont see why someone else issues automatically have to become your issues. if there is a steady flow of open honest communication going on people dont have to let thier hang ups screw things up or become a burden to the other person.


Unfortunately, when people enter relationships (particularly marriages), they often times impose all their problems, issues, and baggage on the person that they are with, and in legal terms, your spouse's problems become your problems.

As the saying goes, "What's yours is mine and what's mine is yours."


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Nameless said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why? http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20431/The-Problem-With-Internet-Girlfriends/


I suspect incidents like that are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

With some special consideration I will make a reply to all of this. I think that awesome relationships can come off of the internet and this site from what I have seen. There are many pros and cons but I look at it this way you have one life and if you feel a connection with someone who might not even live anywhere near you go for it if it's meant to be it will happen if not atleast you gave it a shot! I have not had a relationship come off on the internet or this site but have wanted to pursue one for a while now. I think if its the right person and you take the time to get to know them maybe you can make it work.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*star spangle muffin frogs*

I usually think that internet relationships sound amazing in fantasy, but when it comes to reality they arn't really feasible when the other person is in another country with the inevitable emotional/physical distance but I'm sure I'll change my mind if I ever make a love connection with someone. :love


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Elad said:


> I usually think that internet relationships sound amazing in fantasy, but when it comes to reality they arn't really feasible when the other person is in another country with the inevitable emotional/physical distance but I'm sure I'll change my mind if I ever make a love connection with someone. :love


Everything is possible if both persons have a job(or one of them at least). You can save up and make it a reality. But of course other things can come in the picture, like familly, friends, debts and work.

Just long distance online without ever meeting will probably never work out for long though. Eventually you need physical comfort/contact.

But you know, everyone says long distance don't work. From what i see, normal short distance relationships don't seem to work too well either, for most people.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

he got married on this site ---> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/married-an-sas-girl-77695/#post1156600


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Everything is possible if both persons have a job(or one of them at least). You can save up and make it a reality. But of course other things can come in the picture, like familly, friends, debts and work.
> 
> Just long distance online without ever meeting will probably never work out for long though. Eventually you need physical comfort/contact.
> 
> But you know, everyone says long distance don't work. From what i see, normal short distance relationships don't seem to work too well either, for most people.


Most people I know that are in a relationship are in a normal distance relationship :b

I do think that long distance relationship have little chance to be successful on long term. There is a point where it can't progress further online. As for one of the person moving, it's possible, but it's a huge challenge and asks for huge commitments (need to ask for transfert/find a new job, no friends over there, different culture, possibly turning down "real life" opportunities etc.)

As for the original question, I would not mind dating someone from my region (around Montréal) from an Internet site like SAS, but since there is very few female members from Montréal, that scenario is very very unlikely to happen. And of course, I wont get in a long distance story.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

DitzyDreamer said:


> Are you calling me a dependant, clingy person? Because I'm the exact opposite. Very independant with a job (which a lot of other SAers cannot say)


I actually think that the majority of people here have jobs.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would, but it's hard to know if a SASer is available or not, I dunno, maybe if you ask them, but there's also a condition on this site that you must be extremely shy or you don't have social anxiety at all. Therefore, you either try or don't. And there's so much talk of "oh I'm no good at relationships" it's kind of discouraging to imagine trying, in my view. But overall, yes I would.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

sanria22 said:


> I would, but it's hard to know if a SASer is available or not


The answer is actually in their profile's "About Me" tab, assuming they fill it out. 'Course even if they don't say they're not looking or taken they may still run away scared if they realize you want to date them, thanks to SA.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would certainly like to think it can work!!!! In the end, if it is meant to be, it is meant to be.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> and I had enough tangible evidence to know they're not really a psychopath looking to hack me into pieces and make a lampshade out of me.


Hey Crashmedicate, well I live just round the corner and I think you would be a nice addition to my living room. um, I think you and I would get alone well  wanna meet ?


----------



## Elles Bells (Mar 23, 2009)

matty said:


> Hey Crashmedicate, well I live just round the corner and I think you would be a nice addition to my living room. um, I think you and I would get alone well  wanna meet ?


LOL.

I think it could work if the two people encourage each other to overcome their SA, rather than enabling each other? The understanding and compassion you can get from it would be a major bonus, but I think they both have to be working towards making things better for themselves so they don't get stuck.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Hmm... is your livingroom tile, carpet, or wood floor? I also require energy efficient lightbulbs and a minimum bi-weekly maid service.


It is whatever you want it to be :wink what does it matter once your in the door? At the very least I organise maid service. Benefits both of us.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Elles Bells said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think it could work if the two people encourage each other to overcome their SA, rather than enabling each other? The understanding and compassion you can get from it would be a major bonus, but I think they both have to be working towards making things better for themselves so they don't get stuck.


It would either be a huge bonus or a huge draw back. Yes you can get compassion and understanding. But at the same time if one is progressing or has different problems if could hold that person back. It would really come down to the character of the two people. I see it more as a good and positive thing. But I think some of the more negitive people may see the other person progressing and think they are being left behind.

idk just thoughts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it's just one of those things where various circumstances and personalities determine if it can work in the end.


----------

